# Nice small curved adze from Bulgaria



## Tim457

Wow that really is a tight radius curve on the blade end on that. How do you find that works for you? Have you used one of the flatter curved ones like the seller's large curved adze?

Oh and thanks for the review that is a nice price.


----------



## JohnChung

Really nice store on ebay. Thanks


----------



## jdh122

Tim,
I had linked to the wrong adze (it's changed now). The one I bought has a medium curve rather than that super-tight one. It's fairly tight still, but I find it works well. It may leave a little more clean-up to be done with the heel-shave that follows the adze than the big curve one would.


----------



## llwynog

Jeremy,
Thank you for the review. I am of the same mind as you regarding the price of the Swedish and Swiss adzes and I also found the same Bulgarian adzes on Ebay. 
I was wondering whether these later adzes were worth anything… good to read your advice on them. I'll be considering the same purchase.


----------



## mapsyst

Man!
I was very pleased to see your review here at lumberjocks…
I would like to announce that every professional from that forum will receive special discount of 10% from the price of my items at all by sending me message with word: "lumberjocks" 

Also I would like to ask you can I put a link to your review in my store and web-site?

Once again thanks!

BR
Ivan


----------



## theMillionthDaniel

I have this adze too. It's great. i love it. i'd have to say that the curve is not tight at all. the adze is much larger than it looks. this is about a 5 on the gouge sweep scale. not tight at all and perfect in my opinion. 
i'd suggest buying one of these, the price is freakin' crazy cheap even with shipping. It may not be forever. this is why ebay is awesome. 
the seller's link is here 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/mapsyst
p.s.
i also have an axe sold by him and it's pretty awesome too.


----------



## jdh122

Ivan,
Just saw your message. Certainly you can link to it in your store. I may buy another one with a different sweep soon, so the 10% discount is appreciated too.


----------



## mapsyst

@jdh122

Thank you very much, my friend!
You are welcome!


----------



## mapsyst

Here is another review of the adzes:






*Update:*

Now you can buy the set of three adzes for $93.90 incl. shipping!!!

Entering link below:


----------



## Fablewood

I've been dealing with Ivan all day trying to get some answers on having the 3 bowl adze shipped to canada. He sent me an invoice and after questioning him about hidden shipping cost he cancelled my order. I'm not sure weather it was the language/culture barrier thing or what but when someone is inquiring about prices and how they spend their hard earned money in canada it is not looked at as disrespectful. Most people try to spend as little as possible on an item. I don't feel like I'm alone on that one. I was all excited about paying 120$ Canadian total with shipping for all 3 bowl adze but no it seems I'm back to square one.

I also got a quote from the guy directly in Bulgaria for 162$ Canadian total with shipping. 
My question is, does anyone know what the real cost to have these three tools sent to me in ontario?
If the pay pal invoice days 93$ American is that all the cost? Or will there be duty I top of that?its all so confusing.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mapsyst

You just say it:
"...all day…" 
And also:
"..I think I want to cancel the order. You don't seem very helpful…." 
Sorry!


----------



## Fablewood

Ivan. If you wouldn't mind. I'd like my question answered. This isn't about ego or reputation. This is about figuring out how much something will cost. Why is it that you are so quick to defend yourself on here but have been avoiding my messages? If you have the answer to my question please answer it otherwise I'll wait for the fellow from canada in poplar country to tells how his shipping was. 
Again. Id love to buy the 3 tools. I just need to know what to expect financially.

You sent me this stern message installing no faith in my purchase.

Look.
The invoice is clear.
$93.90 USD.
The shipping is from Bulgaria, Europe.
I don't know if there is some import, customs taxes to Canada and I don't think that I should know.
Sorry.

BR

How is it not your responsibility to know what my costs are. Why are you not willing to help me figure it out? I'm a simple man. I'm not looking for trouble. I'm looking for tools prices.


----------



## Fablewood

Well guys I apologize. Some how with my asking a few simple questions I've shook poor Ivan up to the point that he has now taken the 50% off the 3 bowl adZe. Communication is key with internet shipping and somehow it has gotten to this point. I am completely baffled. I just wanted some tools to
Make some wooden bowls. What the hell happened?


----------



## mapsyst

..".a few simple qestions."..
I have 34 emails from you, my friend….
That's the hell happened!
I'm a blacksmith. I'm not a writer…

Take care!


----------



## mapsyst

Hi!
Guys, I have limited quantity offer here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141695796219

Usually I'm selling this at almost double price…
It is suitable for detail carpentry and woodworking job… holds the edge very well and the price is* impossible*! 
Posting this link only here at lumberjocks.com

Cheers!


----------

